# Illuminated Bowtie



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

I have thought about adding the "glow-tie".... found this great video someone else made about doing an illuminated black bowtie for the Cruze:


----------



## Jarret (Feb 4, 2021)

marmalou said:


> I have thought about adding the "glow-tie".... found this great video someone else made about doing an illuminated black bowtie for the Cruze:


Well they sell a black bow tie for the cruze from the factory, I’ll give you the link, but I was wondering if anyone has every had problems with them? Genuine GM Exterior Trim Emblem Front Bow-tie 84311419 for sale online | eBay


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

Cool! Didn't know they came out with an OEM one for MY19.

I wonder if GM matched the temperature of the LEDs to the DRLs. I noticed that the jerry-rigged glow tie LEDs are not an exact match to the car's DRLs. (6:18 in the video)


----------



## Jarret (Feb 4, 2021)

marmalou said:


> Cool! Didn't know they came out with an OEM one for MY19.
> 
> I wonder if GM matched the temperature of the LEDs to the DRLs. I noticed that the jerry-rigged glow tie LEDs are not an exact match to the car's DRLs. (6:18 in the video)


There’s a video of them somewhere and it looks great


----------



## MarcMag (Sep 10, 2019)

Have had the factory black bow-ties (front and rear) for more than a year. No issues. The only gold bow ties left are on the fobs and the steering wheel. They don't bother me as much as the ones on the exterior.


----------



## Jarret (Feb 4, 2021)

MarcMag said:


> Have had the factory black bow-ties (front and rear) for more than a year. No issues. The only gold bow ties left are on the fobs and the steering wheel. They don't bother me as much as the ones on the exterior.


Thanks for the feedback


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

Here ya go! 2019 Cruze!


----------



## Jarret (Feb 4, 2021)

TheNightFallsGray98 said:


> Here ya go! 2019 Cruze!


THAT LOOKS AWESOME thank you and wow great job


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

TheNightFallsGray98 said:


> Here ya go! 2019 Cruze!


Was that dealer installed ? If so what was the rotary price , I’d like to get that for my 19 RS.


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

Chad20101 said:


> Was that dealer installed ? If so what was the rotary price , I’d like to get that for my 19 RS.


Yeah I had them install it, and it was $140. I checked two different dealers. The other one was charging $160. It’s best to check around if you have multiple dealers around you. I have like 3 in neighboring cities.


----------



## Jarret (Feb 4, 2021)

Chad20101 said:


> Was that dealer installed ? If so what was the rotary price , I’d like to get that for my 19 RS.


I will leave you a link to one from an independent store and another from GM, be careful though, one is for a non running light setup and one is for a running light setup








2019 Chevy Cruze LED Lighted Black Grille Emblem Kit w/ Trunk Emblem 84311420


Front Illuminated Bowtie Kit In Black, Lighted Front Emblem, Non-Lighted Decklid Emblem, 2019 Cruze Without Option T3S (LED Daytime Running Lights), For L and LS Trim Levels




www.sourceoneautoparts.com









Chevrolet Cruze Front Illuminated Bowtie in Black. Enhance - 84311419 | GM Parts Depot, Ottawa Ontario


Enhance the appearance of your vehicle with Chevrolet Illuminated Emblems.



www.tubmangmpartsdepot.ca


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Jarret said:


> I will leave you a link to one from an independent store and another from GM, be careful though, one is for a non running light setup and one is for a running light setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man ! Will this work on the LT ? , cause it says without LED daytime running lights.


----------



## Jarret (Feb 4, 2021)

Jarret said:


> I will leave you a link to one from an independent store and another from GM
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Chad20101 said:


> Thanks man ! Will this work on the LT ? , cause it says without LED daytime running lights.


i will also leave you with the part # for the ones that work with the LT and Premier with the LED daytime running lights  just look that part # up and the first thing that shows up is the eBay listing for it, in the description it says that this one is the one that works with the LT and Premier, you can tell the difference because the one that works with the LT and Premier has a white plug and the one that is for the L and LS has a black plug. If you have any further questions ask away 

84311419


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Finally did my illuminated bowtie


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

Goodness, it is gorgeous. If they had that red when I was shopping, I would have taken it


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

TheNightFallsGray98 said:


> Goodness, it is gorgeous. If they had that red when I was shopping, I would have taken it


I got lucky it was the last one at the dealership I bought it from.


----------



## Jarret (Feb 4, 2021)

Chad20101 said:


> Finally did my illuminated bowtie
> View attachment 291119


Looks fantastic👍🏻


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Thanks !


----------

